# how do you breed zebra danios



## danny1 (Nov 17, 2006)

hi everyone,
i am new here and i would like to know how to breed zebra danio, i am a newbie when it comes to breeding fishz.
thanks
danny


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi Danny, Zebras are one of the best to start out with. Here's a couple good articles on them.....Let us know how it goes 
http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/zebradanio.shtml
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/cyprinids2/p/zebradanio.htm


----------

